

A story about production systems, Rails, monitoring and off-hour notifications - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/a_story_about_production_systems_rails_monitoring_and_off_hour_notifications

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how a small Ruby on Rails default configuration change
has caused a partial outage of Cloudinary's production service. The post also
details certain system monitoring approaches and suggested ways to improve
them.

